# Difference between Vizsla and Vizslador



## DaxOlexar (Oct 30, 2017)

Difference in temperment between Vizsla and Vizslador


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Vizslador? This is a thing? Like a Labradoodle? Designer mutts..

Sorry, I have no patience for this sort of thing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One is a purebred, and you are able to track bloodlines, health clearances, and ask about ancestors temperament going back for generations. 
The other is a mix of two breeds.
Breeders of each breed, have a distaste for people that sell mix breeds as a designer breed. Most would never give them any information, to help them sell those type of puppies. 

Is this a accidentally breeding?
Or just someone trying to make money selling mixed breeds. You should be able to figure that out by the price.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

The difference is totally unpredictable for a single dog. The mixing of genes makes it a crap shoot as to which parent will contribute a characteristic. For example - will the cross be a Velcro dog? Only 50-50 that it will be. Unlike a pure bred V, which almost certainly will be.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> The difference is totally unpredictable for a single dog. The mixing of genes makes it a crap shoot as to which parent will contribute a characteristic. For example - will the cross be a Velcro dog? Only 50-50 that it will be. Unlike a pure bred V, which almost certainly will be.


Besides, why would anyone want to mess with perfection anyways?


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

me too!!!! 




gingerling said:


> Vizslador? This is a thing? Like a Labradoodle? Designer mutts..
> 
> Sorry, I have no patience for this sort of thing.


----------

